# What does "In Remembrance" under someone's name mean, exactly?



## FatBarbieDoll (Jun 7, 2019)

Does it mean what I think it does?


----------



## agouderia (Jun 7, 2019)

It simply means what it says - this is a poster we can only remember, as he or she has passed away.

Since the Dims system does not offer the option of deleting accounts - which in itself would be legally tricky with someone who has passed away - we have decided on this way of denoting the fact.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Jun 7, 2019)

agouderia said:


> It simply means what it says - this is a poster we can only remember, as he or she has passed away.
> 
> Since the Dims system does not offer the option of deleting accounts - which in itself would be legally tricky with someone who has passed away - we have decided on this way of denoting the fact.




Is there a way to see who has passed?


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 7, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Is there a way to see who has passed?


We have only marked those that we have been notified about. There is a thread, and that also is only those that have been told to us. Sorry we don’t have a simpler solution for you.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (Jun 23, 2019)

> Since the Dims system does not offer the option of deleting accounts - which in itself would be legally tricky with someone who has passed away



Say WHA' ?!

So once a Dimensions member, _always_ a Dimensions member . . . unto death! Even beyond death!!

Why is it "legally tricky" to delete accounts?

What if I _don't want to be_ a Dimensions member in the Afterlife?


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 24, 2019)

It's written clearly in the terms and conditions when you join the site and they are something you can see any time by clicking Terms and Rules at the bottom of the page that we don't delete accounts. 

Dims has never deleted accounts and, as far as I am aware, likely never will delete them. And it's legally tricky to delete a deceased person's account because they aren't around to give consent as to whether or not they want it deleting. Not to mention there are technical issues with deleting accounts in general, which is why we don't do it. 

More a case of "Once on the internet, always on the internet". If you don't want to be involved anymore, just don't visit the site, it's pretty easy. Web archives exist and regardless of whether or not you delete your account from a site, the things you said and the name you used to say them will be recorded somewhere.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (Jun 24, 2019)

> And it's legally tricky to delete a deceased person's account _because they aren't around to give consent _as to whether or not they want it deleting.



Oh no she di 'int!

I seemed to have somehow, inadvertently stepped into The Twilight Zone.

Pardon my Orwellian-1984 paranoia (or don't), I'm inclined to suspect that the reason social media administrators and architects don't remove member accounts is to work with law enforcement and government agencies (e.g. the IRS) that need information to track down individuals.


----------



## Bama (Jun 24, 2019)

If you ever check the wording of the "terms and conditions" of most sites, apps, online memberships, etc.; you'll notice that they say "Deactivate" the account instead of "Delete". Same with the page you go to where you go through all of the steps to "Deactivate" your account. There is a federal law, Sarbanes-Oxley, that pretty much makes it illegal to clear your browser history, delete your text messages, or a company to "delete" an account and the information attached. Yes, individuals and corporations have been prosecuted and convicted of clearing their browser histories or deleting data from hard drives.

"One of the stipulations of Sarbanes-Oxley is the preservation of evidence. Failing to do so, or purposefully destroying records, can result in felony criminal charges. This, unfortunately, doesn't even have to be _willful_ destruction. The law forbids the destruction of evidence, regardless of personal knowledge of ongoing investigations, or even if no investigation has even commenced."
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...clearing-your-browser-history-is-felony.shtml


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 24, 2019)

There may be laws (that I was perhaps not privy to), but I believe another reason why they are not deleted is because keeping the account active allows continuity on the site. If all that person's posts become deleted with their account, it creates holes all over the threads that can be very confusing for members to read.

But yes, keeping accounts active also assures credibility, transparency, accountability and track-ability for users of a public forum. There are eyes and interests in the things we do online, so they want our activities to be recorded and left intact. Say for instance that someone online turns out to be a terrorist or something (not saying that about anyone here, but just as an example). Authorities would want to be able to scour their online content to see what they were up to, what their motivations were, what their beliefs are, etc. That's an extreme case, but the same applies for other legal reasons to view someone's history and activity. It's another reason why site owners also regularly back up all the data on their websites as well.

Whether most mods and admins online actually know and understand the laws behind the deletion of accounts and posts, I think for most of them it comes down to continuity on the site, and in this case, also honouring the deceased who may have also been an important part of their community. I'm glad they are left intact here, because even though I have only been here for a week and I may have never known them, their presence and/or even their wisdom, humour, etc. can be felt and appreciated for long after they are gone. I think it's a nice way to honour them.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 24, 2019)

Huge, that is the main reason, yes. There is no way to delete an account without basically punching holes through the whole forum. The discussions here have been archived for the past 15 years and are a valuable resource to some people so we like to preserve them as best we can. 

Preserving the memory and words of people that are no longer with us is the other important reason for it, yes. You hit the nail on the head with that post. 

For what it is worth, I wasn't especially closed with any of the deceased members of Dims, but I interacted with a few of them as a younger woman and their wisdom helped shape me into the person I am today. Seeing certain names still brings a bittersweet feeling to me. I hope they are resting peacefully now. Having a title to indicate that they are deceased also stops us from having to deal with people addressing them in threads thinking they are still alive, or starting threads asking what they are up to. We tried to make it something respectful.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 24, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Huge, that is the main reason, yes. There is no way to delete an account without basically punching holes through the whole forum. The discussions here have been archived for the past 15 years and are a valuable resource to some people so we like to preserve them as best we can.
> 
> Preserving the memory and words of people that are no longer with us is the other important reason for it, yes. You hit the nail on the head with that post.
> 
> For what it is worth, I wasn't especially closed with any of the deceased members of Dims, but I interacted with a few of them as a younger woman and their wisdom helped shape me into the person I am today. Seeing certain names still brings a bittersweet feeling to me. I hope they are resting peacefully now. Having a title to indicate that they are deceased also stops us from having to deal with people addressing them in threads thinking they are still alive, or starting threads asking what they are up to. We tried to make it something respectful.



Yeah, I was a member on another completely non-related forum that I cherished dearly and it hurt when some content got deleted at one time, because I considered it to be so incredibly valuable to that community. When that site died off and disappeared due to mismanagement, and outright fraud and lies (long story), there was a hole blown in our community because it was the site where all of the very first activity happened. All of that was lost and now that it is all gone, everyone kind of looks back on it with a little pain and sorrow. Since it's been gone, no other (related) site has felt like home since. 

So I can very much appreciate keeping old content, even if it is archived and non-interactive. Because I am not sure some people realize just how important those posts and those memories truly are until they are lost forever. After all, we're not all just anonymous names on a screen. We are people. When we forge friendships and relationships, and gain knowledge, understanding and even a sense of acceptance from those interactions with others - when we lose those memories, it can hurt once they are gone forever. I can say it does firsthand, because I've already had it happen to me.

I was going to reply to your last paragraph, but I think what I said above pretty much sums it up. I have found true friendship and understanding from being on certain social platforms in the past, so I can very much appreciate what you said. I See you. I've had similar experiences online too, which has helped me to grow and even come to a better understanding of who I am as a person as well. I not only like to learn, grow and observe, but to also give back what I can of myself to help others and to connect with other people as well. 

I think it is through those moments that is why it is so important to keep the memories of past members alive. Again, I am so glad that is valued here.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (Jun 24, 2019)

First of all, Bama, _Thank You_ for the link to that fascinating and enlightening _Techdirt_ report! Essential reading, IMO!

Needless to say (but I'll say it anyway), Sarbanes-Oxley is yet another case of the government and legislators overstepping bounds and Getting It Wrong while trying to Do Right (the road to Hell, etc.). "Funny" how The Law sometimes has a way of making criminals of us all (cf. "Prohibition," speed limits, and illegal abortion and prostitution). Law or no law, I'm clearing my browser history and cache whenever I damn well feel like it! _Catch me if you can_!

Yeah, deleting member accounts from social media sites creates holes. Doesn't seem to be a world-shaking, traumatizing problem at some sites (e.g., FetLife), and doesn't bother me.

But then, I don't have or feel an emotional, communal attachment to people I've never met and who are mere words on a screen.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 25, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> First of all, Bama, _Thank You_ for the link to that fascinating and enlightening _Techdirt_ report! Essential reading, IMO!
> 
> Needless to say (but I'll say it anyway), Sarbanes-Oxley is yet another case of the government and legislators overstepping bounds and Getting It Wrong while trying to Do Right (the road to Hell, etc.). "Funny" how The Law sometimes has a way of making criminals of us all (cf. "Prohibition," speed limits, and illegal abortion and prostitution). Law or no law, I'm clearing my browser history and cache whenever I damn well feel like it! _Catch me if you can_!
> 
> ...



Glad you understand what we are trying to preserve. So to bring this thread back to its original question. 

We have chosen to honor our members that have passed with that marker. Each loss is different and by preserving their input we are keeping their memory and history with the community alive.


----------

